# Impellerwechsel



## Dieter1944 (1. Februar 2009)

Der Impellerwechsel erfolgt am Beispiel eines Mercury 30 PS HS mit Kurzschaft.
 Achtung: Der Motor ist bei Tohatsu gebaut und damit tatsächlich oder eigentlich ein Tohatsu.
 Warum schreibe ich das?  Mercury hat Zollmaße, während der Tohatsu metrisches Schraubenmaße hat.
 Ich bin auch nicht sicher, ob bei den originalen Mercury-Motoren das Trennen der Schaltstange gleich ist.
Wie auch immer, grundsätzlich ist alles ähnlich und mit ein wenig techn. Verständnis sollten abweichende Fertigungsvarianten kein Problem darstellen.


 Für diejenigen, die gar nicht wissen, wovon ich schreibe, hier eine Kopie aus Wikipedia:
 ****Impellerpumpen werden insbesondere für die Kühlung von Bootsmotoren eingesetzt. Seewasser wird angesaugt und bei Einkreiskühlung durch den Motor und bei Zweikreiskühlung durch einen Wärmetauscher gepumpt. Anschließend tritt das Kühlwasser, meist über den Auspuff, wieder aus. Ein Ausbleiben des Wassers zeigt, dass der Kühlwasserkreislauf unterbrochen ist und ein Motorschaden wegen Überhitzung droht.
 Ein besonderer Vorteil von Impellerpumpen ist, dass sie selbst ansaugend sind. Aufgrund der guten Dichtwirkung der elastischen Schaufeln am Pumpengehäuse können Impellerpumpen auch Luft ansaugen. Damit entsteht an der Ansaugöffnung ein Unterdruck, der das eigentlich zu fördernde Wasser ansaugt.
Impellerpumpen sind jedoch sehr anfällig gegen ein längeres Ausbleiben des zu fördernden flüssigen Mediums. Wird beispielsweise bei einer Impellerpumpe eines Bootsmotors die Ansaugöffnung verschlossen, weil ein Gegenstand die Öffnung zugesetzt hat oder das Seewasserventil nicht geöffnet wurde, läuft der Impeller trocken. Nach einiger Zeit reißen die flexiblen Schaufeln ab, je nach Qualität der Impellerpumpe zwischen wenigen Sekunden bis mehreren Minuten. Zusätzlich verteilen sich die einzelnen Bruchstücke der Schaufeln im Kühlwasserkreislauf und verstopfen ihn. 







****

 So, es geht los:
(Ich hatte ursprünglich 29 Bilder dabei, musste hier aber 9 Bilder entfernen. Eigentlich schade, wegen des doch komplizierten Themas)


Der Motor um den es geht






Der Reparatursatz







Das Unterwasserteil, was es gilt ab zuschrauben. Die Ölablass- und Einfüllschrauben kann man unberücksichtigt lassen. Das System ist komplett öldicht.






So, hier muss die Schaltstange getrennt werden. Es rät sich, den oberen Kerbstift von der dünneren Seite her mit einem Durchtrieb vorsichtig herauszutreiben und dann, wenn er sich gelöst hat, mit einer spitzen Zange herauszuziehen. 
Beim Abziehen des Unterteils und später beim Zusammenschieben löst sich die Stange automatisch bzw. drückt sich wieder rein.





Den oberen Kerbstift heraustreiben.
Dann alle Schrauben (Bild 2) lösen. Bei meinem Motor 5 Schrauben, 8 mm mit SW 13 mm.






Vorsichtig abziehen.






Impellergehäuse auf dem Getriebeteil.

So, und nun erst einmal weg vom Impeller. An der Unterseite der Antikavitationsplatte befindet sich der Wasseransaugstutzen. Davor sitzt ein Sieb.
Hier erst einmal Sichtkontrolle, ob das Sieb frei ist. Eventuell abschrauben und reinigen.


Kontrollblick in das Impellergehäuse.

(Bild entfernt)
Weg des Kühlwassers. Unten vom Ansaugstutzen (Sieb) kommend durch das Rohr zur Impellerpumpe und durch den Stutzen auf dem Gehäuse weiter nach oben über ein Rohr zum Motor.





Jetzt vorsichtig abschrauben.






.....und abheben. Der Impeller befindet sich den abgenommenen Gehäuse.
Vorsicht, an der Welle sitzt noch ein Keil. Nicht wegfallen lassen.






Der alte Impeller. Jo, defekt, mindestens 2 Flügel sind beschädigt.






Vorsicht, den Keil nicht verlieren. Er sitzt lose in der Welle und wird dringeld benötigt, im den Impeller später anzutreiben. In der Impellerhülse befindet sich eine Kerbe. Beides muss später wieder ineinander passen.
Hat man nur einen Impeller besorgt, mehr nicht auseinander schrauben. Neuen Impeller einsetzen, zusammen schieben, anschrauben und fertig.

(Bild entfernt)
Der alte defekte Impeller.

(Bild entfernt)
Herausnehmen des alten Gehäusekerns. Man kann das neue Teil nicht falsch einsetzen, es ist gekerbt.






Einsetzen des neuen Teils.



Weiter: Wechel der Dichtungen und der Mittelplatte.

(Bild entfernt)
Die Mittelplatte läßt sich nur hoch nehmen, wenn der Keil entfernt wird.





Vorsichtig den Keil herausnehmen,





Nun lässt sich die Platte abheben.

(Bild entfernt)
Alles penibel säubern und in umgekehrter Reihenfolge wieder einsetzen.





Der neue Impeller im Gehäuse. Die Impellerflügel brauchen noch nicht richtig zu stehen. Später, nach dem Zusammenbau, dreht mal im Leerlauf in Drehrichtung des Propellers und die Flügel legen sich in die richtige Richtung.
Außerdem zentriert er sich beim Einbau.






So sieht es aus, wenn alles wieder bereit ist.Vorsichtig den Keil wieder rein setzen - so, dass der Keil oben etwas tiefer in der Welle sitzt. Dann lässt sich der Impeller problemlos rauf schieben.






Das Gehäuse wieder vorsichtig aufsetzen.

(Bild entfernt)
Vorsichtig über Kreuz anziehen. Nicht zu fest, das Gehäuse ist aus Plastik. 






Und nun vorsichtig wieder hinein schieben. Dabei auf den Anschluss zum Schaltgestänge achten. *Achtung: Es kann, wenn die Getriebestangenzähne nicht ganz übereinstimmen etwas haken. Dann ein wenig am Propeller drehen.*

http://img367.*ih.us/img367/2146/33rk4.jpg
Zum Schluss den Kerbstift wieder einsetzen. Vorher die Getriebestange richtig zusammenschieben. das macht man, indem man den Schalthebel für Vorwärts - Leerlauf - Rückwärts betätigt. Bei meinem Motor musste ich den Hebel in Vorwärtsstellung schieben und es flutschte gleich wieder richtig rein.
Den Kerbstift zum Schluss gefühlvoll mit einem kleinen Hammer so weit rein treiben, dass er plan sitzt.







So, alles fertig. Der neue Impeller ist drin. Beim ersten Starten auf jeden Fall mit dem Motor ins Wasser. 

Schöne Grüße,


Dieter

Ich habe am 23. 10. 14 auf Wunsch von micropacer neue Bilder eingestellt. Die alten waren im Nirwana verschwunden.


----------



## MefoProf (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*

Schöne Anleitung #6. Da hast du dir ja echt Mühe gegeben. Hab zwar keinen Mercury, sondern Yamaha und davon ist einer auch noch luftgekühlt :q.

Würde mich jetzt nur noch mal interessieren, wie bei dir die Symptome waren. Dh ob da gar kein Strahl mehr kam oder zumindest noch ein bißchen was. 

|wavey:


----------



## mymo (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*

@ Dieter
Das ist ja wohl mal ein Klasse konstruktiver Beitrag und wird sicherlich einigen Leuten mehr als hilfreich sein. Da möchte ich für die Idee und Mühe des Beitrages "die Mütze ziehen",- toll.
@ all
Kleiner Tip noch: Beim verschrauben des Unterteils die Schrauben mit Graphit oder seewasserfestem Fett versehen. Damit verhindert man ein "vergammeln" der Schrauben (Stahl in Alu) und damit in Zukunft keine Probleme bei der Demontage. Hier sind schon bei der gewaltsamen Schraubenlösung ganze Unterwasserteile zerstört worden.

mymo#6


----------



## Dieter1944 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Schöne Anleitung #6. Da hast du dir ja echt Mühe gegeben. Hab zwar keinen Mercury, sondern Yamaha und davon ist einer auch noch luftgekühlt :q.
> 
> Würde mich jetzt nur noch mal interessieren, wie bei dir die Symptome waren. Dh ob da gar kein Strahl mehr kam oder zumindest noch ein bißchen was.
> 
> |wavey:



Bei mir war es so, dass der Motor 9 Jahre alt wird und der Impeller vorsorglich gewechselt worden ist. Die Beschädigungen an dem einen Flügel (Einriss) habe ich nicht bemerkt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MefoProf (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*

Moin,

so mitgenommen sah der ja auch nicht aus. Zumindest auf dem Bild nicht. Das vom ausgebauten Teil mußtest du ja anscheinend rausnehmen. 

Na dann man ab aufs Wasser :q


----------



## Blechkate (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*

Hallo,
klasse Beitrag. Vielen Dank.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Ollek (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*

 Dieter schöner Bericht,

Und wer für seinen Motor entsprechende Teile bzw. Explosivzeichnungen inkl. Bestellnummer sucht sollte hier mal schaun. (verschiedene Typen)

Man kann dort bestellen oder mit der Bestellnummer zu seinem örtlichen Händler gehn ohne diesen nach einer
Explosionszeichnung zu fragen die viele nur ungern rausrücken.

Gruss


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*

Moin, hallo Dieter bist auch über all zu finden.

Alle die einen Suzuki DT 65 Baujahr 1997 haben, die können hier mal schauen. Ich denke das andere DT`s ähnlich sind.


----------



## Dieter1944 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin, hallo Dieter bist auch über all zu finden.
> 
> Alle die einen Suzuki DT 65 Baujahr 1997 hat, kann hier mal schauen. Ich denke das andere DT`s ähnlich sind.




Klasse Jochen! Die neuen Impellerflügel werden sich auch wieder biegen

Hoffentlich zerschneidet mein Kontrollstrahl (also der vom Motor  ) im Frühjahr auch das Wasser!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*

Vielleicht zerschneiden wir gemeinsam das Wasser rund um Fehmarn? Ostern bin ich wieder oben.


----------



## Dieter1944 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*

Ich bin vom 3. bis 17. Juni oben; Wulfener Hals.

Bist du fest oben, Jahresplatz?

Dieter


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*

Nein wir sind fast immer über Ostern dort. Dann dieses Jahr auch im Sommer und im Herbst in Grossenbrode.


----------



## ms.raceline (14. November 2012)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*

Hallo, weiß das das Thema schon alt ist aber dachte meine Frage passt trotzdem hier rein. Ist es normal das der Impeller nicht mittig im Gehäuse sitzt, habe einen Mercury 6 PS Motor da sitzt der Impella auch so wie auf dem Bild wird aber von der Getriebewelle sie Hoch zum Hebel für den Gangwechsel geht schon Fixiert, das Heißt das ein Paar der Flügel vom Impeller wie auf dem Bild von der Beschreibung unter Spannung stehen und die anderen nicht , jetzt zum Problem , die wo auf Spannung stehen entspannen sich aber nicht mehr wenn der Impella gedreht wird sondern bleiben in der Gekrümmten Position.
Ist der Impella Kaputt ?????
Sorry für die Komplizierte beschreibung habe aber von Bootsmotoren weniger ahnung.
Mfg


----------



## Dieter1944 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*

Tut mir Leid, das habe ich zweimal gelesen, aber nicht verstanden.

kannst du das fotografieren?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Seemannsgarn (15. November 2012)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*

Dann ist der Gummi schon sehr hart denke mal das der sehr alt ist. Du solltest für ca 20 € einen neuen bekommen das wäre mir die Sache wert.


----------



## Tommes63 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*

Ja raceline, deswegen sind die Impellerschaufeln aus Gummi. Dein Motor bekommt ein Kühlungsproblem. Einfach auswechseln den Impeller und gut is. Das is wirklich keine große Sache.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. November 2012)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*



> ...das Heißt das ein Paar der Flügel vom Impeller wie auf dem Bild von der  Beschreibung unter Spannung stehen und die anderen nicht..


Das gehört so bei den Impellerpumpen, aber wenn der Gummi "hart" ist, austauschen. Und immer dran denken, Motor bei Möglichkeit nie trockenlaufen lassen, dann hält der Impeller länger.


----------



## Dieter1944 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Impellerwechsel*

Hallo, ich habe mir mal erlaubt, zum Eingangsbericht neue (gleiche) Bilder einzustellen, da die alten Bilder verschwunden waren.


----------

